# Question for my conspiracists out there



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

When you rate a crappy rider a 5 star then go back a few days later to change it to 1 star to prevent retaliation rating, how do you know that uber system actually changed it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When you drop some change in the Salvation Army's pot at Christmas how to you know it actually goes to the poor?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

htboston said:


> When you rate a crappy rider a 5 star then go back a few days later to change it to 1 star to prevent retaliation rating, how do you know that uber system actually changed it?


To think that they don't adjust the rating sounds like far fetched conspiracy theory to me. Firstly drivers and pax could easily find out. Also the people who email you back that they adjusted the rating seem like regular CSRs and to involve lot's of such people in a conspiracy gives it a high chance of being leaked. Again, someone could argue that maybe Uber has a special team of highly paid illuminati posing as CSRs who get forwarded all requests for ratings changes so they can lie to drivers that they changed them (for what purpose I don't know) but this is obviously in the realms of fantasy.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> To think that they don't adjust the rating sounds like far fetched conspiracy theory to me. Firstly drivers and pax could easily find out. Also the people who email you back that they adjusted the rating seem like regular CSRs and to involve lot's of such people in a conspiracy gives it a high chance of being leaked. Again, someone could argue that maybe Uber has a special team of highly paid illuminati posing as CSRs who get forwarded all requests for ratings changes so they can lie to drivers that they changed them (for what purpose I don't know) but this is obviously in the realms of fantasy.


Most of the responses are canned and it seems that they are automated, I doubt that a CSR even lookes at most unless there are multiple emails or some key word trigger.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Most of the responses are canned and it seems that they are automated, I doubt that a CSR even lookes at most unless there are multiple emails or some key word trigger.


Even if this is the case I still don't see why they wouldn't adjust the rating. Also if they didn't it could be easily found out.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Even if this is the case I still don't see why they wouldn't adjust the rating. Also if they didn't it could be easily found out.


I've read elsewhere here that Uber will "soft ban" rating adjustments from a driver that is doing it frequently or abusively. Everything will look like they changed rider rating, but they didn't.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I have to admit I rarely give less than 5 stars to pax but when I do I initially give 5 then wait a few days and adjust it. I'm afraid of 'revenge' ratings plus often times when I rate pax they are still getting out of my car.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Even if this is the case I still don't see why they wouldn't adjust the rating. Also if they didn't it could be easily found out.


I can see a reason and that is that it would piss off the passengers if you have drivers constantly changing ratings presumably for things like not receiving a tip or in retaliation to low ratings from the passenger.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

All of my ratings I have adjusted to 1 star, all except one. A girl who all of a sudden had an anxiety attack and asked me to hold her hand while driving her home. Held her hands to her door and she gave me a sincere long hug good night. I thought it and she was cute so I left it 5 star. Plus, I have slight anxiety myself so I know how it feels.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if they actually didn't change the rating. They probably flag drivers who constantly change ratings so they know not to change ratings anymore. How lame do you have to be to waste your time changing a rider's rating? Changing ratings do nothing. Stop wasting your time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

theamp18 said:


> How lame do you have to be to waste your time changing a rider's rating? Changing ratings do nothing. Stop wasting your time.


I think most rider ratings don't impact a rider's behavior. But low ratings can be beneficial to future drivers as a warning that there might be a problem. I picked up a rider at the ball park the other night and it turned out to be a 1.2 mile ride to his parked car. He's going to get a 1-star next week. He won't know why.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I think most rider ratings don't impact a rider's behavior. But low ratings can be beneficial to future drivers as a warning that there might be a problem. I picked up a rider at the ball park the other night and it turned out to be a 1.2 mile ride to his parked car. He's going to get a 1-star next week. He won't know why.


Uber needs to do those stupid badges that they do for drivers for riders. Here's some badges for riders: Door slammers, leaves trash behind, disruptive in car, smelly, when requesting ride they drop pin at bad location for driver, etc. Might help a little to put perspective in their hard heads. I noticed Asian dudes are most likely the ones to slam your car doors, is it some kind of insecurity or something? Luckily I haven't gotten into a fight with a rider yet over hard door slammers, but I would like to test my 12 years of martial arts training to see if the money spent was worth it, lol


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Most of the responses are canned and it seems that they are automated, I doubt that a CSR even lookes at most unless there are multiple emails or some key word trigger.


This is true. I have picked up people from uber/lyft that verified this. Also have a couple friends at uber/lyft that also verified this. Depending on what your reason for contacting support, like acceptance rating is a good example, it will just send out an automated response about acceptance ratings matter etc etc.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Uber has a special team of highly paid illuminati posing as CSRs who get forwarded all requests for ratings changes so they can lie to drivers that they changed them (for what purpose I don't know) but this is obviously in the realms of fantasy.


Crap my cover is blown!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> When you rate a crappy rider a 5 star then go back a few days later to change it to 1 star to prevent retaliation rating, how do you know that uber system actually changed it?


Seems like a lot work to track which trips you want to go back and change the rating. I make it simple. I give all riders a 5 star rating unless the police had to be called or they die in my car.just good karma.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I think most rider ratings don't impact a rider's behavior. But low ratings can be beneficial to future drivers as a warning that there might be a problem. I picked up a rider at the ball park the other night and it turned out to be a 1.2 mile ride to his parked car. He's going to get a 1-star next week. He won't know why.


He he. I went back to 1-star this guy and saw that he tipped me on the app after the ride. It was his reprieve. lol


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

htboston said:


> All of my ratings I have adjusted to 1 star, all except one. A girl who all of a sudden had an anxiety attack and asked me to hold her hand while driving her home. Held her hands to her door and she gave me a sincere long hug good night. I thought it and she was cute so I left it 5 star. Plus, I have slight anxiety myself so I know how it feels.


LOL you're lucky she didn't report you unsafe for driving with one hand.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> When you rate a crappy rider a 5 star then go back a few days later to change it to 1 star to prevent retaliation rating, how do you know that uber system actually changed it?


If they deserve a 1-4, do it there. On the spot. 
Don't be scared of pax. 
Don't complicated your life. 
I always down rate right then and there and only have one 1 star, and I'm almost positive it actually came from someone I gave 5 stars to


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

htboston said:


> When you rate a crappy rider a 5 star then go back a few days later to change it to 1 star to prevent retaliation rating, how do you know that uber system actually changed it?


Test it with someone you know that is not on you phone contact list! You'll be surprised


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have no doubt that they change the ratings for drivers who ask for such things infrequently, however I have my doubts about if they do for drivers who request on a large percentage of their trips.


----------

